# عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)



## عراقية للمسيح (13 يناير 2008)

*ريو دي جانيرو - البرازيل*


----------



## sondos_m2006 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

جميل جدا ان المدينة يبقى موجود على اعلى قمة فيها تمثال للمسيح و يكون فاتح ذراعيه لكل شعبها


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

*


sondos_m2006 قال:



			جميل جدا ان المدينة يبقى موجود على اعلى قمة فيها تمثال للمسيح و يكون فاتح ذراعيه لكل شعبها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا شي رائع و منظر مريح للنفس

ربي يباركك

تحياتي

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​


----------



## ehap012 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

*


ehap012 قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...


الصورة حلوة,, حتى اني عجبتني
++++++++++++++++++*​


----------



## Meriamty (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

رااااااااائعه جدا الصورة 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

*


Meriamty قال:



رااااااااائعه جدا الصورة 

الرب يبارك حياتك 



أنقر للتوسيع...


الاروع مرورج :love34:

اختج 

:new5::new5::new5:*​


----------



## شيموئيل (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

رائعه جدا الصورة مشكور

الرب يبارك يسوع


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

*

شيموئيل قال:



			رائعه جدا الصورة مشكور

الرب يبارك يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاروع مرورك :new8:

++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

عقبال بلادنا الحبيبة مصر و العراق لما ينتشر فيهم الايمان المسيحي بالصورة الكاسحة ديه و يتم بناء اكبر الكنائس و الاديرة و التماثيل للعلم فقط ان عدد الكنائس و الاديرة المدفونة تحت الارض في مصر اكثر بمئات المرت من التي فوق الارض كنائس و اديرة مندثرة و مدفونة من اكثر من 1400 سنة و اكتر من ايام الغزو العربي اثناء سير جيشه تم طمث الكثير منها و كلما اكتشفنا واحدة جائت الحكومة لاخذها مننا بالقوة و طمث اس معالم لها حتي في احيان كثيرة يتم بناء كباري او جراجات فوقها لعد رؤيتها و اعتقد ان الوضع هكذا في العراق و باقي الدول الشبهة بحلنا مرسي يا جيسس لف ربنا يبارك حياتك يحمي عراقق يا رب


----------



## osama2000 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

سلام ونعمه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك علي الصوره الجميله جدااااااااااااا لتمثال ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

*نفسي يا رب اشوف زي كدا في مصر :smil13:*​


----------



## osama2000 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

الصراحه ربنا يباركك علي الصوره الفاءقه الروعه والجمال


----------



## Ramzi (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه
يجد رائع ...


----------



## ايرينى جورج (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*





تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم 
ومع بداية الصيام الصورة دى تريح الانسان وتعرفة ان ربنا موجود معاة كل وقت عمرة ماقفل ايدية ابدا الاعلشان يحضنا احنا اولادة 
سامحنى يالهى فانى خاطى باركنا يارب احفظنا من ضربات عدو الخير
بجد شكرا ليك على الصور جميلة اوى​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*



الملك العقرب قال:


> عقبال بلادنا الحبيبة مصر و العراق لما ينتشر فيهم الايمان المسيحي بالصورة الكاسحة ديه و يتم بناء اكبر الكنائس و الاديرة و التماثيل للعلم فقط ان عدد الكنائس و الاديرة المدفونة تحت الارض في مصر اكثر بمئات المرت من التي فوق الارض كنائس و اديرة مندثرة و مدفونة من اكثر من 1400 سنة و اكتر من ايام الغزو العربي اثناء سير جيشه تم طمث الكثير منها و كلما اكتشفنا واحدة جائت الحكومة لاخذها مننا بالقوة و طمث اس معالم لها حتي في احيان كثيرة يتم بناء كباري او جراجات فوقها لعد رؤيتها و اعتقد ان الوضع هكذا في العراق و باقي الدول الشبهة بحلنا مرسي يا جيسس لف ربنا يبارك حياتك يحمي عراقق يا رب



اخبار حزينة بالفعل..لنا الله :new5:


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*



osama2000 قال:


> سلام ونعمه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك علي الصوره الجميله جدااااااااااااا لتمثال ربنا يسوع المسيح



ربي يبارك بيك

سلام المسيح


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *نفسي يا رب اشوف زي كدا في مصر :smil13:*​



ان شاء الله راح تشوفي في مصر والعراق و كل البلدان :flowers:


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*



osama2000 قال:


> الصراحه ربنا يباركك علي الصوره الفاءقه الروعه والجمال



الله يحفظك اخي العزيز :flowers:


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم
> ومع بداية الصيام الصورة دى تريح الانسان وتعرفة ان ربنا موجود معاة كل وقت عمرة ماقفل ايدية ابدا الاعلشان يحضنا احنا اولادة
> سامحنى يالهى فانى خاطى باركنا يارب احفظنا من ضربات عدو الخير
> بجد شكرا ليك على الصور جميلة اوى​



لا شكر على واجب اخي العزيز

سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل سلام


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*



Ramzi قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> يجد رائع ...



طبعا رائع لانه تمثال المسيح

:new5:


----------



## s_h (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

الصور فى قمة الروعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ayman_r (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

شكرا علي الصور وربنا يباركك
صور جميله جدا


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*



s_h قال:


> الصور فى قمة الروعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ربي يبارك فيك

سلام المسيح


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*



ayman_r قال:


> شكرا علي الصور وربنا يباركك
> صور جميله جدا



شكرا لك و ربي يحفظك

سلام المسيح


----------



## maged300 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

*الصورة رائعة وحلوة قوى قوى و ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

و يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز


----------



## vetaa (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

الله بجد
بحب خااااالص صورة ربنا دى
وحطاها خلفية للكمبيوتر

يارب تحصل فى بلاد الدنيا قريب
شكرا ليك بجد


----------



## ميروو رمزي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

*فعلا تمثال رائع*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

تمثال رائع رائع رائع
جاري حفظ الصور على جهازي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## maiada (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبعة (تمثال المسيح)*

wow so beautiful
thnx alooooooooooooot


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة جدااااااااااااا


شكرااااااااااااا


----------

